# Anyone into flying drones?



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

I have been flying rc models for years and recently got into drones. They are easy to fly but not really my thing. I have posted an ad on kijiji if anyone interested.

Mods: please let me know if im not allowed to post this here.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1130955637&uuid=2f0ef5ff-832a-40da-9686-8138eceb3adc


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

An aerial shot i did recently for a friend.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

That's a serious drone. You can buy a great tank after you sell this one. Glws


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

Actually its pretty cheap. The last one i sold bought a car haha. I had 9500 in the air with my last one. It flew a gh4 lumix camera. This one has only a couple pounds. Still takes decent shots though.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Ya that's really cool. Sorry I know nothing about the drone hobby


----------

